# What is a "pencil neck"



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I've never heard the term... I'm guessing it just means a thin neck.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

It's the term for having a thin neck, from lacking weight, or muscle. Some horses are genetically predisposed to it.


----------



## mistyorbit (Apr 23, 2011)

Like Prince Charles


----------

